# koi unter der winterabdeckung



## GERMAN-LOBO (22. Dez. 2007)

hallo

habe heute einen clip von meinen koi unter der winterabdeckung gemacht.

wasser ist 6 grad und von winterruhe nichts zu sehen  

hier der link--

http://www.youtube.com/v/b68Kh7NMBxs


----------



## Rob (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: koi unter der winterabdeckung*

Hallo GERMAN LOBO

Weiss das es schon ein weilchen her ist das du das gepostet hast, aber vielleicht kannst du mir dennoch verraten, welche Kamera du dazu verwendet hast.

LG Robert


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: koi unter der winterabdeckung*

hallo

da ich ein fenster im teich habe--wird mit einer billigen kamera (4mega pixel von aiptek) von aussen aufgenommen.







gruss bernhard


----------



## Emelie (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: koi unter der winterabdeckung*

Hallo German-Lobo,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Art von Glas du eingesetzt hast - muß ja auch dem Wasserdruck standhalten!?

Und wie hast du das dicht bekommen, daß da nix ausläuft?

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: koi unter der winterabdeckung*

hallo sandra

für das fenster habe ich einen betonrahmen gemacht.die wände verputzt mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet (mein ganzer teich ist gemauert und mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet) und dann die scheibe in den betonrahmen mit innotec festgeklebt.dicht seit 2003  

das glas ist sicherheitsverbundglas--eine 12mm und eine 10mm scheibe die mit einer folie zusammen geklebt sind.


----------



## Rob (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: koi unter der winterabdeckung*

Hallo Bernhard

Na jetzt ist mir einiges klar, dachte du hast eine Unterwasserkamera verwendet.
Dann war ich ganz erstaunt,das man dauernd die Fische sieht, ist ja bei Unterwasserkameras eher selten der Fall, da die ja meistens fixen Platz haben und nicht den Fischen nachfährt.
Finde deine Lösung mit Fenster und normaler Kamera Top.

LG Robert


----------

